# Another New 301Bq



## SlowerLower (Oct 26, 2010)

An unplanned afternoon excursion to Camping World yields a new 301BQ family. After seeing this floorplan we promptly traded our venerable camper for this wonderful floorplan. After two weekend excursions, we really like this setup. This is our first Keystone and hope it lasts many years.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

We looked a the 301BQ also, but just recently got the 312BH, which is the same basic camper with the queen in the front and bunkhouse in the back. The 2 enormous slides on these models sure add a pile of floor space. Enjoy your new rig!


----------



## bka4tcu (Aug 18, 2010)

Congrats on the new Trailer. We love our 301BQ. Its quite an upgrade from our pop up days.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GREAT choice of Outbacks....BEST one they make. IMHO

I have a bunch of mods on my 301BQ....click the link below if you want to get some ideas.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!! YOu will love it!!


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

We like our 301bq. We got ours in May and have towed it over 10K miles already. We full time in it with 4 kids.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

congrats ! another member of the club.....


----------

